# Penis Extender



## vendettax

Who uses this?

They are proven to make your penis bigger:

http://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2009/03/090305080516.htm

I'm looking to buy one in the UK. They seem expensive though. If anyone uses it, what type did you buy and how much did it cost?


----------



## Del Boy 01

I used a similar one for the penis on my head, it worked well


----------



## sneeky_dave

32% floppy gains brah


----------



## Bear2012

After reading the study it only really seems to increase the flaccid length which to be honest is pointless unless you want to parade around the men's changing room swinging your todger between your legs!

There have been various studies over the years supporting evidence that these items can cause damage and actually reducing the ability of you old boy working.

As long as you press your woman's buttons and make her happy its all good!


----------



## cas

I wouldn't bother mate, unless your a stripper...


----------



## MRSTRONG

Muscle food sell them , also look at bathmate hydro pumps .


----------



## Skye666

Why??? I genuinely want to know ..


----------



## Skye666

ewen said:


> Muscle food sell them , also look at bathmate hydro pumps .


Muscle food sell them?? Lol.....they better do,something for us ladies too then or it's discrimination...


----------



## MRSTRONG

Skye666 said:


> Muscle food sell them?? Lol.....they better do,something for us ladies too then or it's discrimination...


They do low calorie food lol


----------



## Ian_Montrose

Skye666 said:


> Muscle food sell them?? Lol.....they better do,something for us ladies too then or it's discrimination...


They do, it's called gravity.


----------



## Skye666

Ian_Montrose said:


> They do, it's called gravity.


Wonders if gravity has 5 speeds like roger


----------



## MuscleFood

vendettax said:


> Who uses this?
> 
> They are proven to make your penis bigger:
> 
> http://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2009/03/090305080516.htm
> 
> I'm looking to buy one in the UK. They seem expensive though. If anyone uses it, what type did you buy and how much did it cost?


HELLO! We do and it is very popular product. Product increases length (not girth) in both flaccid and erect.

http://www.musclefood.com/supplements/sexual-health.html


----------



## Mike90

YES, the answer to all my problems lol.


----------



## MuscleFood

Skye666 said:


> Muscle food sell them?? Lol.....they better do,something for us ladies too then or it's discrimination...


Surely it is for ladies... technically! ;-)


----------



## Carbon-12




----------



## MRSTRONG

Skye666 said:


> Wonders if gravity has 5 speeds like roger


it`ll have ten if you slide down the stairs


----------



## Skye666

MuscleFood said:


> Surely it is for ladies... technically! ;-)


Lol I see what u did there clever so and so!


----------



## Skye666

ewen said:


> it`ll have ten if you slide down the stairs


Ouchhhh sounds like a nooooooo.


----------



## Pain2Gain

Skye666 said:


> Why??? I genuinely want to know ..


Your genuinely not alone so come on OP WHY??? How big is it now? Sorry I mean small?


----------



## Pain2Gain

Ha I know why the OP wants one should of clicked on sooner, he's heard of Tamara


----------



## Skye666

Pain2Gain said:


> Your genuinely not alone so come on OP WHY??? How big is it now? Sorry I mean small?


Yh but u only wanna know because ur worried he's grown 3 sizes and now U wanna know where he bought it from pffft.....look at u..'how big is it now' how bigggggggg. Lol


----------



## Cactus87

I just can't see this working or being good for your penis at all :confused1:


----------



## MRSTRONG

Cactus87 said:


> I just can't see this working or being good for your penis at all :confused1:


its just stretching the tissue similar to how muscle fascia is stretched , if used correctly it can be done @herc is the man to ask for this .


----------



## Cactus87

ewen said:


> its just stretching the tissue similar to how muscle fascia is stretched , if used correctly it can be done @herc is the man to ask for this .


Fair enough. I would just imagine stretching it would make it have less girth and not be as hard when erect. Seeing as it's not like a muscle that is being worked to get bigger and stronger.


----------



## MRSTRONG

Cactus87 said:


> Fair enough. I would just imagine stretching it would make it have less girth and not be as hard when erect. Seeing as it's not like a muscle that is being worked to get bigger and stronger.


Buy a hydro pump for girth ans also increases blood flow .


----------



## Cactus87

ewen said:


> Buy a hydro pump for girth ans also increases blood flow .


Pumping my d!ck and stretching it sounds terrifying if I`m honest. Does/can it actually work though?


----------



## MRSTRONG

I bought the extender and a bathmate hydro x40 however ive not used them enough to see any gainz although the bathmate is really good for solid erections and certainly does increase blood flow , I keep meaning to make an effort to stretch and pump but like everything else I buy the novelty wears off and it sits in a drawer .

At 7 length and just under 6 girth I really dont need them but reasoning gor buying them was vanity , bigger the legs smaller the penis looks , perhaps a quicker solution would be to drop some body fat and free up the 2 inches hiding n my pubic areas fat pad :lol:


----------



## MRSTRONG

Cactus87 said:


> Pumping my d!ck and stretching it sounds terrifying if I`m honest. Does/can it actually work though?


Yes it works , you don't pump/stretch so it hurts .


----------



## Cactus87

ewen said:


> Yes it works , you don't pump/stretch so it hurts .


Crazy. Just thought these things were complete gimmicks.


----------



## MRSTRONG

@Conscript might be able to offer some info


----------



## Conscript

ewen said:


> @Conscript might be able to offer some info


 

http://chemicalpenis.blogspot.co.uk/2013/01/concerning-chempe-consultations.html?m=0

http://www.mattersofsize.com/forum/

Good places to start.

I've pretty much done everything in this game..jelqing, stretching, pumping, hanging + chemped throughout. If you're committed and consistent you can grow!


----------



## funkdocta

Hahaha id be scared to use this... im proud of my girth and think this would just stretch my cock and reduce my girth haha

Its all about the girth, so the ladies say


----------



## 19072

As the others have stated. I have stretched , pump , hang , clamped etc etc. You stick to it you get gains. I have a log of on Mos plus pics on here adults section. I went from 6.5 to 8inches long with measured pics.

My suggestion would he go on to matterofsize.com and follow the newbie routine. Once your Dick is conditioned love into the toys. Personally haven't tried the stretcher myself. O prefer good wil stretch with the hand.

Good luck


----------



## mic8310




----------



## MuscleFood

Conscript said:


> http://chemicalpenis.blogspot.co.uk/2013/01/concerning-chempe-consultations.html?m=0
> 
> http://www.mattersofsize.com/forum/
> 
> Good places to start.
> 
> I've pretty much done everything in this game..jelqing, stretching, pumping, hanging + chemped throughout. If you're committed and consistent you can grow!


Lot's on MOS about Size Genetics too.


----------



## braxbro

Jelqing is a proven method that works, if I was going to increase the wily size i'd Jelq rather than use a penis pump lol

Remember boys its better to have and not need...than need and not have. Somewhere along the line you'll meet a couple of size queen girls who prefer the large males.


----------



## Conscript

MuscleFood said:


> Lot's on MOS about Size Genetics too.


I have one with a VLC tugger, good bit of kit if you can't be bothered to do manuals.


----------



## MRSTRONG

mic8310 said:


>


comments from people like yourself is why adult sections exsist .


----------



## mic8310

ewen said:


> comments from people like yourself is why adult sections exsist .


There's an adult section?


----------



## MRSTRONG

mic8310 said:


> There's an adult section?


Yes .


----------



## mic8310

ewen said:


> Yes .


Any reason I can't see it?


----------



## MRSTRONG

mic8310 said:


> Any reason I can't see it?


Your not a gold member , you need 1000 posts and be a member one year then to can request permission .

There is male animal which requires you to be a silver member .

Go check the membership stickies .


----------



## cas

ewen said:


> I bought the extender and a bathmate hydro x40 however ive not used them enough to see any gainz although the bathmate is really good for solid erections and certainly does increase blood flow , I keep meaning to make an effort to stretch and pump but like everything else I buy the novelty wears off and it sits in a drawer .
> 
> At 7 length and just under 6 girth I really dont need them but reasoning gor buying them was vanity , bigger the legs smaller the penis looks , perhaps a quicker solution would be to drop some body fat and free up the 2 inches hiding n my pubic areas fat pad :lol:


Does your mrs notice the extra though?


----------



## SwAn1

ewen said:


> Muscle food sell them , also look at bathmate hydro pumps .


FLOL. I thought you were being facetious but they do 'actually' sell them. wtf


----------



## SwAn1

Conscript said:


> http://chemicalpenis.blogspot.co.uk/2013/01/concerning-chempe-consultations.html?m=0
> 
> http://www.mattersofsize.com/forum/
> 
> Good places to start.
> 
> I've pretty much done everything in this game..jelqing, stretching, pumping, hanging + chemped throughout. If you're committed and consistent you can grow!


Don't get me wrong who would turn down an extra bit down there, but I'll be fcuked if I'm giving up my life to stretch my cock for 5 hours a day for 6 months to get it. 'No time to go out tonight fella's I'm stretching my nob'


----------



## MRSTRONG

cas said:


> Does your mrs notice the extra though?


Yeah she knows when I've used it as its certainly thicker .


----------



## Conscript

SwAn1 said:


> Don't get me wrong who would turn down an extra bit down there, but I'll be fcuked if I'm giving up my life to stretch my cock for 5 hours a day for 6 months to get it. 'No time to go out tonight fella's I'm stretching my nob'


That's why manuals are much better, much more intensive in a fraction of the time. 20 mins manual stretching > 2+ hours of mechanical stretching. If you can spare 90 mins per day you'd make good progress. I'm down to 40 mins per day now, all manual work with 125mcg PGE-1, pre-bed.


----------



## Southern Karate Guy

MuscleFood said:


> HELLO! We do and it is very popular product. Product increases length (not girth) in both flaccid and erect.
> 
> http://www.musclefood.com/supplements/sexual-health.html


You should amend that statement to Can increase or are you guaranteeing it will work


----------



## SwAn1

Conscript said:


> That's why manuals are much better, much more intensive in a fraction of the time. 20 mins manual stretching > 2+ hours of mechanical stretching. If you can spare 90 mins per day you'd make good progress. I'm down to 40 mins per day now, all manual work with 125mcg PGE-1, pre-bed.


Who has 90 minutes, day in day out to stretch their cock. Fair play for sticking it out


----------



## MRSTRONG

amigamike said:


> You should amend that statement to Can increase or are you guaranteeing it will work


Clinically proven it works providing you follow instructions .


----------



## Conscript

SwAn1 said:


> Who has 90 minutes, day in day out to stretch their cock. Fair play for sticking it out


If you started seeing and measuring an increase in erect length and girth, you'd make the time lol


----------



## MRSTRONG

SwAn1 said:


> Who has 90 minutes, day in day out to stretch their cock. Fair play for sticking it out


Someone that wants a bigger penis .


----------



## johnnya

Go a co.ck pump but I can never leave it on long enough as soon as I get a root I'm tugging, in all honesty it does seem to work a bit though


----------



## SwAn1

ewen said:


> Someone that wants a bigger penis .


TBF I'm in a long term relationship so I have no need for a d!ck. If I did perhaps my view would change


----------



## 2004mark

Ha... I just had a gander at the beginners sticky.



> after the quick stretching set I get ready for a nice BM session, I like to get ready by doing some ball stretches for a nice long sack ( the only sack stretches I do are the ones where you grab the skin just above the sack with one hand and pull downward while at the same time pulling the penis upward with the other, this is an extremely good sack stretch and the only one you really need for a really long stretched out sack )


...I know this is serious business to some. But who the **** wants a 'nice long sack' :lol:


----------



## MRSTRONG

2004mark said:


> Ha... I just had a gander at the beginners sticky.
> 
> ...I know this is serious business to some. But who the **** wants a 'nice long sack' :lol:


Haha some weird cnuts out there 

Although having a big cock and small sack would look out of place .


----------



## 2004mark

ewen said:


> Haha some weird cnuts out there
> 
> Although having a big cock and small sack would look out of place .


Could end up sitting on a bollok 

I don't know about everyone else, but I quite like the fact my sack is... well... a manageable size lol Always makes me laugh when you get some tool on embarrassing bodies lob his nob out only to see his sack has got an extra inch over his scabby cock lol


----------



## MRSTRONG

2004mark said:


> Could end up sitting on a bollok
> 
> I don't know about everyone else, but I quite like the fact my sack is... well... a manageable size lol Always makes me laugh when you get some tool on embarrassing bodies lob his nob out only to see his sack has got an extra inch over his scabby cock lol


Cocks 4 inches but sack is 8 lol


----------



## 2004mark

ewen said:


> Cocks 4 inches but sack is 8 lol


Ha yeah, maybe not to them proportions... but the scales about right. Takes a second or two to orientate yourself to figure out which bit's the actual cock... even harder when it's oozing puss everywhere :lol:


----------



## gearchange

I can'y believe any one would pay for a device when all you need is some string and a brick.


----------



## MRSTRONG

gearchange said:


> I can'y believe any one would pay for a device when all you need is some string and a brick.


there is a technique called hanging and it pretty much is as you describe .


----------



## Ken Hutchinson

Old man low slung balls


----------



## Heavyassweights

ewen do you currently practice this technique? and do you currently have a hanging partner? I always found working as a team helps in any situation.


----------



## paulandabbi

ewen said:


> Yeah she knows when I've used it as its certainly thicker .


Your supposed to take it off before you enter :whistling:


----------



## MuscleFood

amigamike said:


> You should amend that statement to Can increase or are you guaranteeing it will work


The clinically data is pretty compelling, but I believe the manufacturer main website does indeed provide a guarantee.


----------



## MRSTRONG

Heavyassweights said:


> ewen do you currently practice this technique? and do you currently have a hanging partner? I always found working as a team helps in any situation.


no and no .

im not gonna stretch your cock for you .


----------



## MRSTRONG

paulandabbi said:


> Your supposed to take it off before you enter :whistling:


oh i see .


----------



## paulandabbi

ewen said:


> oh i see .


 :thumbup1:

How much did you pay for it? I am debating on one for them wild nights with wifey  Is it a permanent effect or just temporary?


----------



## MRSTRONG

paulandabbi said:


> :thumbup1:
> 
> How much did you pay for it? I am debating on one for them wild nights with wifey  Is it a permanent effect or just temporary?


how much is what ?


----------



## paulandabbi

ewen said:


> how much is what ?


I thought we were on about penis extenders? Have I lost the conversation?


----------



## MRSTRONG

paulandabbi said:


> I thought we were on about penis extenders? Have I lost the conversation?


i bought a bathmate aswell hence confusion .

http://www.musclefood.com/supplements/sexual-health.html

http://www.bath-mate.com/ hydromax x40 is the one i have .


----------



## paulandabbi

ewen said:


> i bought a bathmate aswell hence confusion .
> 
> http://www.musclefood.com/supplements/sexual-health.html
> 
> http://www.bath-mate.com/ hydromax x40 is the one i have .


Oh didn't see you say that 

Cheers mate, you recommend then then and get good gainz?


----------



## MRSTRONG

paulandabbi said:


> Oh didn't see you say that
> 
> Cheers mate, you recommend then then and get good gainz?


like i said earlier ive hardly used them and they sat in a drawer , ive used the bath mate over a period of two weeks which over that period used it maybe 6 or so times but certainly after a couple sessions made a difference to erection quality .


----------



## Mr.fitness

Someone's making some series money in this cock stretching business. £200 for a cock stretcher , ****ing hell


----------



## MuscleFood

Pumps are temporary, jelqing most people say they keep at least half their gains, similiar with extenders. Pills = nothing


----------



## Pain2Gain

Skye666 said:


> Yh but u only wanna know because ur worried he's grown 3 sizes and now U wanna know where he bought it from pffft.....look at u..'how big is it now' how bigggggggg. Lol


God damn your far to clever for your own good, I'm officially busted!


----------



## Ashcrapper

MuscleFood said:


> Pumps are temporary, jelqing most people say they keep at least half their gains, similiar with extenders. Pills = nothing


have you extended your penis musclefood?


----------



## lukeee

Ashcrapper said:


> have you extended your penis musclefood?


you can get penis muscle food?

whatever next!


----------



## Ashcrapper

lukeee said:


> you can get penis muscle food?
> 
> whatever next!


  nicely done


----------



## MuscleFood

Ashcrapper said:


> have you extended your penis musclefood?


We just make sure we know loads about anything, before we put it on our site. It is a controversial decision, but like the OP indicates and forums like Matters Of Size too - it works.


----------



## MuscleFood

lukeee said:


> you can get penis muscle food?
> 
> whatever next!


LOL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Skye666

Pain2Gain said:


> God damn your far to clever for your own good, I'm officially busted!


So I'm told...but I do like to pretend I'm fick from time to time...busted!


----------



## Skye666

Cactus87 said:


> I just can't see this working or being good for your penis at all :confused1:


Lol being good for...u mean like a multi vitamin? dosnt it come under one of ur 5 a day though. ....whistling:


----------



## Ken Hutchinson

Rubbing your c0ck with nettles makes it thicker, and all knobbly, i remember a tv doc years ago, i think Mick Jagger does it


----------



## MRSTRONG

John Andrew said:


> I find Thai women have taken away any need for such foolishness.
> 
> Good luck, john


haha they are like barbie dolls


----------



## fastcar_uk

Would it make you more of a "shower" than a "grower"?


----------



## fastcar_uk

John Andrew said:


> I find Thai women have taken away any need for such foolishness.
> 
> Good luck, john


Brilliant!


----------



## Skye666

John Andrew said:


> I find Thai women have taken away any need for such foolishness.
> 
> Good luck, john


Poor Thai women!


----------



## Mighty Sparrow

Ausbuilt use to post about using DHT gel on his cock to get it to grow.... Any evidence that would actually work?


----------



## ba baracuss

Mighty Sparrow said:


> Ausbuilt use to post about using DHT gel on his cock to get it to grow.... Any evidence that would actually work?


Not sure whether it would work on an adult, but DHT does affect cock growth in adolescence.


----------



## GCMAX

Could be quite embarrassing carrying one of those things around with you...


----------



## graham58

vendettax said:


> Who uses this?
> 
> They are proven to make your penis bigger:
> 
> http://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2009/03/090305080516.htm
> 
> I'm looking to buy one in the UK. They seem expensive though. If anyone uses it, what type did you buy and how much did it cost?


i would love a 10 inch nob instead of this hugh thing i have to drag around with me all day


----------



## NoGutsNoGloryy

Just put your penis over a bridge and tie a weight on it... I do it all the time. Works great.


----------



## geeby112

ewen said:


> Yeah she knows when I've used it as its certainly thicker .


I use a hydro pump, same as a normal one but use warm water, I use this for about an hour before misses gets in and as mentioned it does increase some length but more girth.

Do jelqing few times a week just for erection purposes.


----------



## big_jim_87

ewen said:


> They do low calorie food lol


Hahahahahahahahaha!


----------



## MRSTRONG

geeby112 said:


> I use a hydro pump, same as a normal one but use warm water, I use this for about an hour before misses gets in and as mentioned it does increase some length but more girth.
> 
> Do jelqing few times a week just for erection purposes.


Might give that a go cheers


----------



## MuscleFood

ewen said:


> Might give that a go cheers


Hydro is good for temp definitely.


----------



## Heavyassweights

Still don't know why muscle food sell this on their site.

Next it will be butt plugs and gimp masks.


----------



## MuscleFood

Heavyassweights said:


> Still don't know why muscle food sell this on their site.
> 
> Next it will be butt plugs and gimp masks.


because it works and people requested it


----------



## Heavyassweights

How many you sold? Can you try before you buy? Any second hand ones?


----------



## vendettax

Supposedly this is getting rave reviews. It gives you girth and length, along with being extremely comfortable.


----------



## geeby112

Have tried the extender, I don't know how it states you can get about your day normally? Mine almost came off in Asda, it's good to use if your at home most of the day.

I tend to now manually stretch , them do 20 mins jelqing finishing off with 30 mins pumping EOD.

@Conscript - what routine do you do that takes 90 mins.


----------

